# Lowes - Harbor Freight Coupons



## Fireengines (Nov 20, 2012)

I am looking at buying a Porter-Cable 15" drill press from Lowes.  

A few months ago, I purchased a tool chest from Lowes and used a Harbor Freight 20% coupon.  To do so, I had to find the right person at the store who took it without any problem.

Now, I want to use a 20% coupon to buy the drill press.  I will call today to see if they will accept the coupon.  My question is, what luck have you had using a HF coupon to purchase from Lowes?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 20, 2012)

I did the exact same thing last year.  I called a lowes close to the Harbor Freight in my town and told them I wanted the PC Drill press but Harbor Freight has a coupon.  They told me to bring it in and they would match it.  It had to be an original coupon though.  Not all the lowes stores will do this by the way.   I went to do this with a spindle sander and I called two Lowes stores before the third allowed me to use it.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like I will have to wait until I get my next HF flyer with a coupon.


----------



## les-smith (Nov 20, 2012)

I had no idea.  Is Lowes and Harbour Freight connected somehow, or does Lowes just use other companies coupons?

This, my friend, intrigues me.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 20, 2012)

They guarantee their price or they will match it with a discount, so does Home Depot.


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2012)

nava1uni said:


> They guarantee their price or they will match it with a discount, so does Home Depot.


The ones around here won't price match unless it's the same identical item.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lowes will price match local competitors on the same item - I've never had one take a percent off coupon.


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 20, 2012)

Just talked to two managers.  One says no the other said "we will work with you you".


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 20, 2012)

price match is an amazing thing.  Some places have it so it has to be the exact item right down to the color even.  
Now IF they will allow it as is,  All the power to ya.


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 23, 2012)

Update: 
Well, for the first time in my life, I go up at 4:00 am and did "Black Friday". One of my stops was Lowes and I asked if they would take HF coupons. 
The manager said usually they only match prices on same exact products. However, he said “let me see what I can do on the PORTER-CABLE 8-Amp 12-Speed Drill Press." I ended my getting it for their cost of $270.00. 

It never hurts to ask!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 23, 2012)

You did well!!  Congrats!  Make sure you check it all over.  The screw on the side of mine that tights up the spindle so that it does not wobble back and forth does not work very well.  I can't get it to set the way I want it.  I think it is stripped.  Aside from that I like the Drill Press very much.

Oh and don't forget, I think there is a 5 year warranty on it.  I had to replace the lamp on mine because I thought there was a short in it.  I was wrong but they still sent a new part right away.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife works at Lowes.  Last year she got me a cabinet saw Hitachi which was selling for 699.00  She got it for 58.00.  They were getting rid of the saws and making them available only through special order.  Each store had two and all of the store marked them down to 58.00 just to make room.

Alan


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 25, 2012)

Fireengines said:


> Update:
> Well, for the first time in my life, I go up at 4:00 am and did "Black Friday". One of my stops was Lowes and I asked if they would take HF coupons.
> The manager said usually they only match prices on same exact products. However, he said “let me see what I can do on the PORTER-CABLE 8-Amp 12-Speed Drill Press." I ended my getting it for their cost of $270.00.
> 
> It never hurts to ask!



HE SHOOTS, HE SCORES..... GOOOOOOOALLLLLLLLL!!!


----------

